# Any good launching spots near Fagans Bay, Central Coast NSW?



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi All,

After a year-long hiatus in fishing due to family commitments and house renovation, I would like to try shallows around Fagans Bay and Narara Creek this Sunday. I was wondering if there are good launching spots not too far from the parking?

BTW, if anyone keen to join me on the water, you are very welcome ;-) 8)

Thanks,
Roman


----------



## Lindzz (Apr 15, 2013)

Hy matye , I've only fished it once but i parked my car in Byarong ave/Jirrah ave (this street starts as Jirrah ave then becomes Byarong ave closer to the water...?) it's only bout 20 mtrs to the water from there , right next to Fagan park.


----------

